# Do you have Mario Kart Wii?



## Sonicslasher (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello there folks! Costello and I are planning a big tournament for the summer and we want YOU to vote. This poll is to help figure out if there are enough people to have a large scale tournament.  So be a patriotic Temper and vote!


----------



## goodboy735 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have it, but I'm not so good with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And nether is my internet, so I would probably get disconnected every 5 or 10 minuets


----------



## JPH (Mar 7, 2009)

jph likes the idea..i got a copy of that laying around somewhere.

I couldnt think of any other wii wifi game that'd any one would rather play tbh (except smash bros..but thatd be chaotic)

*goes to buy a mk wii wheel*


----------



## X D D X (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, this would be great, Probably the best game for a Tourney.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm horrible at this game... and I can't get my WiFi to work on my Wii :S


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have it (yet), but I would be interested if I had it.
My WiFi on my Wii isn't working (yet), but that's just because I don't have any good WiFi game yet.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 7, 2009)

Never been in wifi tournaments..
I'm not really good, but I'll just try


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 7, 2009)

Sadly I have no Wii..

I would be interested if I had it, but yeah....no tournament for me


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 7, 2009)

id love it! will there be prizes?


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 7, 2009)

I have it and would certainly enter the tourney as long as its a suitable time.


----------



## Calafas (Mar 7, 2009)

Would be interested, but all the timezones would be a bit messy to figure out, and with my college work + not being to stay up into the early hours of the morning on college nights might make it not possible...


----------



## BumFace (Mar 7, 2009)

i'd be interested, but it depends on the time and i've never been in a wi-fi tournamont


----------



## ed933 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes! This is an awesome idea!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 7, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> id love it! will there be prizes?


I was reading back a little, and in the older tournaments, there were some large prizes (Wii, DS Lite, expensive collector's items, etc)

Here's a link to the older tournaments: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/GBAtemp_Tournaments


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, a Wii?!

I thought there were going to be sick prizes, like a DS Lite or so, but a complete Wii? That's very nice of you guys!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 7, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Hello there folks! Costello and I are planning a big tournament for the *summer* and we want YOU to vote. This poll is to help figure out if there are enough people to have a large scale tournament.  So be a patriotic Temper and vote!


The world doesn't revolve around America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the game and I'm interested.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 7, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but I am pretty sure that a good majority of the world get's off school in the summer (but I could be wrong)


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 7, 2009)

i will join in.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's like that in Europe too.


----------



## Sloshy (Mar 7, 2009)

HECK YES I need to show the world my awesome MKWii skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd gladly join.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Mar 7, 2009)

I voted. I have neither a Wii nor the game but I voted.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2009)

Yup i have a mariokart Wii and i love to enter these tournament ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






my wi-fi is too good so 100% i will enter this tournament


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 7, 2009)

If I could get my Wii to connect to my WiFi  router I'd be in. Gotta try it again, one of these days, or just turn the damned security off on the router when I want to play just to see if that'd work. I'd love to get my DS to connect to it, too.


----------



## Goli (Mar 7, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyways, If there's a tournament count me in!!
I posted my FC on the MKWii thread some time ago if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 8, 2009)

I would be interested but as every other Aussie has said, the timezones are going to be a killer.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd be interested, but there are too many cheaters.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 8, 2009)

I have it and would play.


----------



## gekiwolf (Mar 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## ConJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, count me in too.


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 10, 2009)

i would deffo be interested..... just need to get the game......

TO THE SHOPS!!!!!!!!!!







 ooooh first post on page 3 XD


----------



## ApolloCheese (Mar 10, 2009)

that's a great idea!!! i'm very interested, i have the game and i practice every evening;-) really looking forward to the tournament...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to love playing mario kart on the wii because of online and it was one of the very few wii games I enjoyed, however after a month or so playing online became impossible because of the outbreak of cheaters. I believe some cheats are unnoticeable to other players like you can give yourself red shells when you want etc? this alone just makes having a tournement pointless and mario kart ended up being a waste of money because of it.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Mar 11, 2009)

Im In xD


----------



## unknownworlder (Mar 12, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I would be interested but as every other Aussie has said, the timezones are going to be a killer.



Well, maybe they have a mini tourney for every major timezone, and then the few winners will get to race each other until there is no more. Since there far fewer people, it should be less difficult to host, right?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn, i wish i had a Wii, o well, i know this has probably been already mentioned, but how about some kind of online tournament for PC games ? COD4, L4D?


----------



## chucho7777777 (Mar 12, 2009)

I do not have a Mario Kart Wii or wifi internet at home but a tournement always sounds good as long as the prizes are good fun to do later.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 13, 2009)

X D D X said:
			
		

> Yeah, this would be great, Probably the best game for a Tourney.


I disagree with this. In so many regards.

But I'd be up for it.


----------



## BearJaw (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy crap, I've been waiting for a large scale tournament like this to come along. I'm in if it goes down.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 15, 2009)

You can count me in!


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 15, 2009)

count me in =]]
but when does it start


----------



## k4ever (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love to join but I dont even have a wii. I am very competitive in mario kart ds so I was wondering if someone could host a tournament for this game as well. I know about the cheaters, but by watching carefully you can see who uses cheats and who doesnt. 
Like in MKDS if you have a cheat for getting a certain item, you will see if the item appeared from a box a player got or if he/she got it from nowhere ( the second being a cheat for sure ). Also about the people that use the "easy snaking/drift boosting cheat", they can too be spotted because it takes some miliseconds to change from blue to red sparks ( you dont see the sparks, but you know the time needed ). So if you see somebody getting a boost right away from one drift boost to another then you know a cheat is involved somehow.


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 16, 2009)

definitely in. but i have never raced against anyone who cheated. never. my ranking is really bad because I let my bro play my save file so he can have all the characters. lol. but cheaters? none so far.


----------



## wchill (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't seen any cheaters on MKWii Wi-Fi, but then again, I haven't been playing online for very long.
I voted yes I want to play.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in!

Euro Player here.


----------



## osckeitaro (Mar 20, 2009)

i have a Xbox 360 xD

but silver account ._.

...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in.
Though I'd prefer a no items race.
Nothing more annoying than a blue shell in the face, then a pow block, then another blueshell, then a few red shells right before the finish line on the last lap. 1st to last in a split second.
Using the less chaotic item selection options would be fine though.
If ya get hit by six red shells in a row its safe to say you weren't looking.

I figure we'll do the races with a referee like the online Mario Kart DS tournament.
Would be cool to be able to watch the race live via one of those live web vid things.
Course only thing worth seeing would be the map.
Too bad Nintendo didn't include a spectator mode.

Also teams would be kinda cool.
I've always wanted to see players use draft boosts as a team to get a better lap time. Not to mention try it myself. Pretty sure that would be doable with team work.

I'd also suggest setting up some web based mic chat app or something like TeamSpeak or something.
Just to enhance it a little.

Hmm, being a ref and recording might work if the ref can keep up from the back.
Still, maybe more work than its worth.

Anyway, this should be fun.


----------



## edwardorito (Mar 20, 2009)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Would be interested, but all the timezones would be a bit messy to figure out, and with my college work + not being to stay up into the early hours of the morning on college nights might make it not possible...


well it'll be in summer..so....unless you have summer classes


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

well, i said i would be interested if i got the game....
WOOT I GOT THE GAME....
so yes, i am quite interested XD


----------



## Ryanasd (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the game but I'm only getting wifi in july :[


----------



## Majroa (Mar 24, 2009)

In and Europe.


(Finally, I can pown again =3)


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 27, 2009)

I have this game but i think its boring as hell. completed 100% played online twice, then never played again


----------



## saaif88 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have it, and fast internet bit I'm nothing without cheats


----------



## Swifty69 (Mar 29, 2009)

i have it and would love to play.


----------



## Politoed82 (Apr 1, 2009)

i have it and i will be happy to kick some online ass


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 1, 2009)

Politoed82 said:
			
		

> i have it and i will be happy to kick some online ass


PM me your fc sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we can kick ass together lol


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have it, would you necessarily need the mk wheel to play?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2009)

you can play the game with:
wii wheel, wii mote sideways (game thinks its the wii wheel), classic controller, wiimote&nuchuck and gc controller.
To change, you have to press A with the correct controller at the beginning


----------

